# Cat Show Expense



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you think the price to enter a cat show is expensive or about the right price?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I think its expensive - around £30 per cat even if you only show two or three times a year, when you add up all the other things you need when you go to a show, this is quite a sum to budget for.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know how some peeps manage to take two or three cats to each show, then it does mount up. When you think of what else you could buy just for the sake of one day out and a possible c.c.???? 2 cats at one show would pay for a years full vaccs course for two cats. I often wonder about this and thats why I dont show as much as I used to do when I had less cats


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, cat shows aren't cheap but what you have to take into consideration is the costs involved in running the shows. Hiring a leisure centre can cost anywhere from £1,200 - £2,500+ (dependent on where and size) for the day, you then have to add on the cost of the penning (several hundred pounds), printing of schedules and catalogues, judges expenses, vet expenses, rosettes, insurance and so on. A lot of shows just about break even, some run at a loss.

It is quite difficult to find places that will take the cats too -some venues refuse because they say the cat fur messes up their air con!

The other thing to consider is if any of you at a show have a spare hour or two is to offer to help out - people may complain about getting results late or not getting rosettes early enough but finding volunteers to help out on the day is very very difficult and those people working on the tables etc are all giving their time for free and they work very hard but not all exhibitors appreciate this


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You've got it exactly Kaz We do take 3 or 4 cats to a show(FIFe) and no it's not cheap, but we enjoy it and the social side is great too. I am now on the Commitee of our club, but even before this we, as a family, helped out setting up the night before, making sure pen numbers were right ect.....all voluntary I might add. The only privelidge is, we get to put our pen drapes up the night before, so it's one less job on the day. On the day my 2 children, one who has Asperger Syndrome, along with a couple more, help on the door, cleaning pens for the judges and for the Best in Show, they love doing this and have made good friendships, as we Mams & dads say, they are the future of the shows and our breeds whichever we may have I help Steward & on the club table too. We are always asking for extra help, even from fellow club members, sadly not many will volunteer, but they're usually the first to complain when something is'nt right or which has happened a few times a show has to be cancelled!!*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes it is expensive showing cats but what isn't these days 
it is my hobby and I love showing the cats so I'm prepared to pay the fees


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Hi,

I think FIFE is probably the most reasonably priced organisation to show under, they offer early bird fees and you can save upto £9 per cat providing you enter early enough. I also think the FIFE shows are probably the most relaxing of all the shows. I think GCCF and Tica are the most expensive to show under but I do still show with both these because they both have something very different to offer me.

I love helping out at the shows too, I think it gives you an insight to just how hard it is for the show team to put the show together. The first couple of times I was staggered at just how much the show day involves, everything from how the show hall plan is organised to sorting out rosettes, it has given me a much better appreciation of how hard the show team really have to work to make the show day go smoothly.

Helping out at GCCF shows is also enjoyable. I love doing the results board and being on the go all day lol. I think you get out of a show as much as you put in. It annoys me when people don't volunteer for anything and they are always the quickest to criticise when their results aren't up quick enough or the rosettes are late, perhaps if they volunteered for that particular duty themselves they would realise how busy the show team really are. 

Jo


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Having re read the thread with some of the replies, it actually seems unfair of me to just say "its expensive". Kaz, you have made a good point about show halls and pens for hire are all very expensive things to procure.

Selk67U2, your point about volunteers to assist putting rosettes out and help with admin duties is a good point too - these tasks are done by good hearted people who ask for no money in return for their services.

May, your point is excellent - it is a hobby: we should be prepared to budget for this.

When compared to some hobbies and outings, a day out at a cat show is not too bad - yes you spend about £30 plus petrol money and something for shopping but then again, when you go out in the evening say, just going to the cinema and having a meal out afterwards one can easily spend far more.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Most show managers/committees do try to keep costs down as they are aware I think, particularly in the north the number of exhibitors showing seems to be decreasing. Other things you have to bear in mind is that if you are holding a GCCF championship show the venue needs to be large enough to take 300+ cats (think it is actually 350) - even though you may not get that number! 

As Jo and Selk67U2 have said - there is so much work involved that most exhibitors don't even realise and the organisation of the following year's show begins the day after the current's year (sometimes even before!). Jo, your last paragraph summed it all up - you are so right!

It is nice that just occasionally you get e-mails or letters after the show from exhibitors who really enjoyed it!

By the way if anyone is thinking of entering the Lakeland & District Cat Club Show in June - we would appreciate some volunteers on the day!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, you don't have to register with FIFe unless you want to claim your cats titles. If you're interested and want any help, then PM me and I will do what I can to help you I'm already doing that with another newbie at an up & coming show*

Selkcah Nowergian Forest Cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have Lincoln next weekend, too late to enter obviously, but depends how close you are to visit & see what goes on. Or there is one July 6th in Wigan, if you want to jump in a the deep end, like I did several years ago, lol.*

Selkcah Norwegian Forest Cats


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, i'm in the midlands. Got a few tica/gccf shows coming up so prehaps later in the year, but may visit sooner. Just going to research it first, look at the website etc..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Okie Dokie, just shout if you need any help*

Selkcah Norwegian Forest Cats


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Think it's an expense you allow for if you decide to show and one you don't mind forking out for when with some shows it clearly goes straight back into the shows it is annoying Jo also when you have spent a small fortune on entering your cat/cats into a show and your results can't be posted on time or your Rosette gets given to the wrong pen,or a judge can't be bothered to give you 2mins to give you a run down on any critique-whether your cat does well or not,so exhibitors sometimes are quick to critisise but sometimes are given all too often the ammunition to do so with valid and good reason,and yes personally i appreciate the time and effort that must go into organising a show,venue etc,but as slave to cats who go to shows i also appreciate the time,effort and expense that we as slaves put into getting our cats to these shows-and let me say this side of things isn't always appreciated by the very people who do organise these events


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, things do go wrong sometimes and we obviously can't answer for the judges(!) but as for late results and rosettes etc that is purely down to the fact that there are never enough volunteers on the day to help and probably a small number of people on the day are trying to do too many tasks and getting very stressed. 

Last year we noticed we had a problem with some of the more inexperienced stewards not bringing the results slips to the table regularly which in turn had the knock on effect of delaying results going up on the boards - so this year we have allocated someone (well....me!) to go around and collect the slips on a regular basis to ensure there is no backlog.

We do try to take peoples comments and suggestions on board to improve things for exhibitors and are always open to new ideas.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I don't do GCCF, but I know what you mean, it's the same at FIFe shows too, not enough volunteers and loads of jobs to do*


----------

